# Need an alternative to silvadene cream



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Doc removed all but a one staple and said I needed a shot of rocephin and a round of another antibiotic. I accepted the shot and declined the additional oral antibiotic. My system is already going to be wrecked by all the antibiotic. He also prescribed silvadene which is a silver sulfadiazine cream. Anybody have a good natural alternative? I read about bee propolis but I have no experience with it and wouldn't know what brand is trustworthy.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Doc removed all but a one staple and said I needed a shot of rocephin and a round of another antibiotic. I accepted the shot and declined the additional oral antibiotic. My system is already going to be wrecked by all the antibiotic. He also prescribed silvadene which is a silver sulfadiazine cream. Anybody have a good natural alternative? I read about bee propolis but I have no experience with it and wouldn't know what brand is trustworthy.


I wouldn't worry too much about the silvadene. After all, silver is the active ingredient, so it isn't like Wednesday Addams's lemonade from the stand in the movie which was made out of "reeeeeeel lemons".


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

maybe soak in epsom salt then apply neosporin ? if it is truly infected you better take the doctors orders .


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Doc removed all but a one staple and said I needed a shot of rocephin and a round of another antibiotic. I accepted the shot and declined the additional oral antibiotic. My system is already going to be wrecked by all the antibiotic. He also prescribed silvadene which is a silver sulfadiazine cream. Anybody have a good natural alternative? I read about bee propolis but I have no experience with it and wouldn't know what brand is trustworthy.


Your system won't be wrecked from the oral antibiotic, but it could be from a systemic infection. 

Did you take a probiotic? If not, start one now and it will help with some of the side effects of the oral and injection antibiotic.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Irish Pixie said:


> Your system won't be wrecked from the oral antibiotic, but it could be from a systemic infection.
> 
> Did you take a probiotic? If not, start one now and it will help with some of the side effects of the oral and injection antibiotic.


I take a probiotic, eat yogurt, ghee and fermented foods on a regular basis. I have a dorm of lupus that makes antibiotics kind of tricky. It makes a lot of things tricky but I've always struggled with antibiotics, especially anything with sulfa. That's why I was asking for an alternative. I have such sensitive to everything skin that I'm a little nervous about the sulfa stuff. Doc says he thought the benefit outweighed the cost but he's not the one who has to deal with it.


----------



## pairofthrees (Apr 28, 2016)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Doc says he thought the benefit outweighed the cost but he's not the one who has to deal with it.


It’s always funny to me to see the look on a Dr’s face when you don’t just nod and agree with whatever they say.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Not a doctor 

Possible substitute. 

http://www.kgbanswers.com/what-is-the-beat-alternative-to-silvadene-ointment/21101349

Betadine, Neosporin


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

pairofthrees said:


> It’s always funny to me to see the look on a Dr’s face when you don’t just nod and agree with whatever they say.


How dare you question the word of the almighty! Lol..makes me laugh too. I value their opinion but no one knows you like you. Gone are the days when the family doc is the same one you've seen since infancy and would give you some treatment options outside the scope of what can be coded from the ICD9.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

pairofthrees said:


> It’s always funny to me to see the look on a Dr’s face when you don’t just nod and agree with whatever they say.


My doctor is so used to it from me that he comes to me when he has health issues.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> My doctor is so used to it from me that he comes to me when he has health issues.


That's a keeper then for sure! This guy today tells me..well Dr. Google is hardly ever right when i told him I was looking up what I could do to prevent cellulitis.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> That's a keeper then for sure! This guy today tells me..well Dr. Google is hardly ever right when i told him I was looking up what I could do to prevent cellulitis.


Last time I was in there I told him I wasnt sleeping as well as I used to be. He said I can prescribe you a pill for that. I told him no no no. If I feel like I need a little help I will drink me a nightcap before bed. You know I dont do drugs doc. 

Doctor just did a facepalm and shook his head. That usually means he agrees with me.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> My doctor is so used to it from me that he comes to me when he has health issues.


My doctor, when I had him remove a mole, actually made me promise not to take the stitches out myself. I would have if I could have reached them so I guess he had a point there. Once I saw the scar his stitches left, I wish I would have put them in myself.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Doc removed all but a one staple and said I needed a shot of rocephin and a round of another antibiotic. I accepted the shot and declined the additional oral antibiotic. My system is already going to be wrecked by all the antibiotic. He also prescribed silvadene which is a silver sulfadiazine cream. Anybody have a good natural alternative? I read about bee propolis but I have no experience with it and wouldn't know what brand is trustworthy.


Songbird, did you have an infection in the cut? (sorry if I missed that somewhere) Do you not want to use the cream? I didn't know what rocephin was I had to look it up and it said its used to treat life threatening infections so omg I am so sorry if that is what you are dealing with  scary

Have you tried supporting your immune system to help it to fight the infection? I'm not an expert so definitely do your own research but I'm thinking oregano, oregano oil, garlic, green leafy veggies and apple cider vinegar might be helpful. Herbs like echinacea and elderberry too. But not sure if or how those react with any medications. Try to get as much rest as you can too. But that is obvious I suppose.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

No idea what your problem is but if it's a surface issue, have you tried honey? I've used it effectively against a spider bite and am using it against a boil now. It's been working well so far.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Songbird, did you have an infection in the cut? (sorry if I missed that somewhere) Do you not want to use the cream? I didn't know what rocephin was I had to look it up and it said its used to treat life threatening infections so omg I am so sorry if that is what you are dealing with  scary
> 
> Have you tried supporting your immune system to help it to fight the infection? I'm not an expert so definitely do your own research but I'm thinking oregano, oregano oil, garlic, green leafy veggies and apple cider vinegar might be helpful. Herbs like echinacea and elderberry too. But not sure if or how those react with any medications. Try to get as much rest as you can too. But that is obvious I suppose.


Thanks for your thoughts and advice! The doc is concerned that I have a minor case of cellulitis and wanted to give the rocephin to get a handle on what is already brewing and fend it off. 
Im already immunocompromised with Lupus so I have to be really careful with what meds I take. I've been able after many years to manage my lupus with all natural and homeopathic methods so I have steps already built into my everyday life to support my immune system and keep the inflammation as much at bay as possible. I've been really good so far at finding what works for me and keeping myself healthy. So long as nothing tips my apple cart, I'm good to go for the most part. I haven't had to take antibiotics in over 2 years but every time I do it throws my system into chaos and sulfa drugs are the worst. Silvadene is a sulfa so I'm leary of it which is why I was hoping for an alternative.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

brosil said:


> No idea what your problem is but if it's a surface issue, have you tried honey? I've used it effectively against a spider bite and am using it against a boil now. It's been working well so far.


I've used honey for minor cuts and it works great. That's why I was thinking the propolis might be a good idea.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

DO some research on DMSO . I use it all the time.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I take a probiotic, eat yogurt, ghee and fermented foods on a regular basis. I have a dorm of lupus that makes antibiotics kind of tricky. It makes a lot of things tricky but I've always struggled with antibiotics, especially anything with sulfa. That's why I was asking for an alternative. I have such sensitive to everything skin that I'm a little nervous about the sulfa stuff. Doc says he thought the benefit outweighed the cost but he's not the one who has to deal with it.


I have systemic Lupus, and being a very fair skinned redhead makes trying anything a crap shoot, I understand completely. The sulfa and "cycline" drugs would make you much more sun sensitive too, which with your work could be horrible. Mr. Pixie is on Bactrim for a staph infection on this calf, and learned the hard way yesterday he couldn't work in the sun. Thankfully it was a just a touch of heat sickness. 

I have the added fun of being on corticosteroids, and I've been on them a lot more in the last two years. It's a balancing act of what you know your body will and will not tolerate, and what the Dr. thinks will work. Good luck, and stick to your guns on the sulfa meds, you don't need a med induced flare right now.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

pairofthrees said:


> It’s always funny to me to see the look on a Dr’s face when you don’t just nod and agree with whatever they say.


If a Dr. won't listen to what you're saying, find another one as soon as possible. 

My PA fully admits that I know my body better than she does.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> If a Dr. won't listen to what you're saying, find another one as soon as possible.
> 
> My PA fully admits that I know my body better than she does.


My doctor had me on Prilosec for years. I ran out of milk one weekend and no heartburn. That was 10 years ago and haven't bought any since...


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Irish Pixie said:


> If a Dr. won't listen to what you're saying, find another one as soon as possible.
> 
> My PA fully admits that I know my body better than she does.


The doc I had seen since I was in my early teens retired several years ago. He was a unicorn of a doc. He used a variety of approaches to healing and was an amazing man. Finding a new doc has been a challenge and I'm still on the hunt.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Irish Pixie said:


> I have systemic Lupus, and being a very fair skinned redhead makes trying anything a crap shoot, I understand completely. The sulfa and "cycline" drugs would make you much more sun sensitive too, which with your work could be horrible. Mr. Pixie is on Bactrim for a staph infection on this calf, and learned the hard way yesterday he couldn't work in the sun. Thankfully it was a just a touch of heat sickness.
> 
> I have the added fun of being on corticosteroids, and I've been on them a lot more in the last two years. It's a balancing act of what you know your body will and will not tolerate, and what the Dr. thinks will work. Good luck, and stick to your guns on the sulfa meds, you don't need a med induced flare right now.


Then you know what I'm talking about for sure. I was dx originally with tumid lupus when I was 16. But a few months after my first kiddo was born when I was 20 the dx changed to sle. It's been a roller coaster to say the least. I'm sure the same for you. The key for me has been listening to my body and trial and error. 
Hope Mr. P is feeling better. Antibiotics certainly have their benefits but it usually comes at a price. How are you doing with the steroid therapy?


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

M5farm said:


> DO some research on DMSO . I use it all the time.


I remember hearing the name DMSO but I don't remember from where or why. I will absolutely look into it..thank you!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I remember hearing the name DMSO but I don't remember from where or why. I will absolutely look into it..thank you!


Careful with DMSO if you react to sulfa drugs, it's not exactly sulfa but can cause reactions. 



AZSongBird1973 said:


> Then you know what I'm talking about for sure. I was dx originally with tumid lupus when I was 16. But a few months after my first kiddo was born when I was 20 the dx changed to sle. It's been a roller coaster to say the least. I'm sure the same for you. The key for me has been listening to my body and trial and error.
> Hope Mr. P is feeling better. Antibiotics certainly have their benefits but it usually comes at a price. How are you doing with the steroid therapy?


Mr. Pixie is feeling better. He came in pale and shaky so I got him water and he sat down to rest. After a bit he was able to shower and felt better. 

I've had symptoms since I was about 15, but wasn't diagnosed until around 30. It took me years to figure out that if I continued to push when I was tired, I'd pay for it. 

I don't like Prednisone, but sometimes I have to be on it. I was on high doses when I was first diagnosed, off it for years, and now I'm on pretty much a constant lowish dose. I do feel better.


----------

